

PeopleAhead takes on Monster.com with qualitative job-matching algorithms - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/2008/06/11/peopleahead-has-forward-looking-take-on-the-online-job-board/

======
tom
An interesting take on the age old "person can do this" and "company wants to
pay someone to do that" how do we unite the two parties problem. It'll be fun
to see how the "fuzzy" criteria can help improve matches with some real, more
random (ie: not just Biz school folks) user profiles.

Finally, I'm sure they worked hard to get the LinkedIn stuff to work, but
there it is again - another site asking for my user and pw ... though I do
like that they have a nice note about their privacy policy and how they'll use
your credentials. Still, what happens when I update my LinkedIn account? Are
they storing user/pw and syncing? Somehow I doubt it. Will they prompt me
regularly to update/sync?

